# Graef CM800: Incoming



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

After much thought, investigation and mental contortionism, I have ordered one of these:

Graef CM 800










i shall give you my thoughts on this when it arrives and as i use it

I ordered this as i am on a tight budget and i wanted a (normal) coffee grinder that could do espresso rather than a dedicated espresso grinder that could do normal grinding. I do have a Gaggia machine, but i have an Aeropress and French Press which get just as much love.

I read the advise on grinders and really, if you are serious about espresso, then buy an espresso grinder seems to be the mantra. I don't have €3-400 for an espresso grinder and second hand ones are heavy and mostly heavily used so unless you can pick them up locally, the shipping costs become excessive (at least in my location).

Of the many reviews of budget grinders usable for espresso i read, this one seemed the best for my fit. There are no bells and whistles to go wrong or jack up the price. Its just a grinder.

Many reviews are positive (youtube in particular) and some are not (there is a really detailed review in german of it which likes it but does say it is not specifically espresso).

Anything has to be better than hand grinding for 10 mins every morning lol.


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi, how did this go in the end?!


----------

